# Grand Pike Finale weekend at Yuba



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Yuba - Awoke at 4am to make my sunrise journey! It took more than a few minutes to pack and I swear this crap was heavier than my backcountry skiing adventures!!!!









I guess when you want to float tube for pike you have to pay the price. My destination was the narrows! Holy cow was that a WALK!!!! Over the course of a hour and a half I encountered a few deer, cow crap galore, and a "hair raising" electric fence. With all obstacles avoided I set sail for my 1st ever float tube experience. Hours later a boat came into the bay and asked "how do they taste?" I said "excellent!" Whoops, that was a test. These guys C&R all pike and let me know I wouldn't be fishing on their boat but I will get a ride from them later to the Oasis Marina. So while they fished on I nailed a 4lb and 5oz carp on a CD7 perch rapala on my tube.

So I went back with the C&R guys and listened to their distaste for the forums and adams recent pike report on TV. I threw a worm and slip sinker rig for the carp and within a few minutes the 1st carp showed up. 









I caught 4 more before I headed to the dam for pike. Lost a small mouth bass right on shore. Oh well. I fished from camp on the west beach at night for 30mins. Dull hooks lead to no fish landed.

Sunday - Arrived at the azz crack of dawn to the Oasis launch ramp. Set up my toon when a fisherman launching his boat asked about the fishing. I informed him I was at the narrows the day before but didn't have the energy to do that again. He offered a ride which turned into me fishing with him on the boat all day.

We tried all around buzzing pikey spots for hours on end and eventually trolled the island off of walleye point. BAM he managed a 15lb 4oz carp!









Not impressed we tried the dam for some casting action. It was on! He nailed pike after pike. I was in the back of the boat and got sloppy seconds.

I managed 1 at 22 inches........................ 









.......and he got around 9 till we moved where he got more!

Is that a snake headed for his foot?









Then we trolled to the narrows where he nailed the pigs! 









This one was not measured. It was instantly released to insure survival. 









We tried the painted rocks area to no avail and then he managed to lose another pike at the narrows before calling it a day at 3:30pm. I wanted to carry on shore fishing but my poor father had enough and wanted to leave. This was the very last time I go in his car!!!!!! I fish from dawn till dusk dammit!!!!!!!

Thanks again for allowing me on the boat Clark. It was an awesome day even if you just invited me to net your fish LOL!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

awesome fish!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

So you got the pike you were after....made a few friends and now you are calling it quits! No luck at Waynes World....something told me you would not try there! 

I get the feeling that next year will be better. Definately gonna have to make an ice fishing trip and several spring attempts for sure!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice job. Yeah, I can see how the locals might be upset at the show and all the yuba reports. But hopefully it motivates the division to do there best now to keep that fishery healthier. Good job and glad ya got some more pike.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Pictures are better than anything on TV. Nice work and awesome Mirror.
We are going down there for sure.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

madonafly said:


> Pictures are better than anything on TV. Nice work and awesome Mirror.
> We are going down there for sure.


Well get some pike on the fly for the rest of us that have been down there recently!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I want to. I just keep going North...


----------

